# Mountain Bike Trail Building Tool Guide and Contest To Win A Rogue F70HR



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

OldGloryMTB.com is holding a "Share Your Trail Build" contest in conjunction with their recently published Mountain Bike Trail Building Tool Guide article featuring over 30 tools. ToolsForTrails.com is sponsoring this contest by giving away a Rogue Hoe F70HR hoe rake to the contest winner. Check out the contest page for entry rules and requirements.










About ToolsForTrails.com

Tools For Trails provides tools and supplies for all your trail building and maintenance needs. We offer a complete selection of McCleods, pulaskis, hoes, mattocks, shovels and rakes to cut the trail of your dreams.

Whether you are outfitting a scout group or youth corps for trail stewardship or are looking to be a trailbuilding tribe of one, Tools For Trails has you covered with the highest quality trail tools that have been abuse-tested by professional trail crews.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

The guide looked good but if you haven't used a fire shovel you're missing out. You can be way more productive.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

Dave_schuldt said:


> The guide looked good but if you haven't used a fire shovel you're missing out. You can be way more productive.


Who's model do you like? When I looked up "fire shovel" they seemed like a regular round pointed shovel.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The R5 will change your life.

Council Tool Forest Fire Shovel at CSPForestry.com - FFSHOSS38

http://www.fs.fed.us/t-d/programs/fire/documents/5100_326D.pdf


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Dave_schuldt said:


> The guide looked good but if you haven't used a fire shovel you're missing out. You can be way more productive.


A variety of Rogue hoes and hoe-rakes ended up being the favorites at our last trail day.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

slocaus said:


> The R5 will change your life.
> 
> Council Tool Forest Fire Shovel at CSPForestry.com - FFSHOSS38
> 
> http://www.fs.fed.us/t-d/programs/fire/documents/5100_326D.pdf


Thanks for all the info. I'll definitely look into one.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

It's all about the angle. More of a scraper and flinger. We need to move large amounts of organic mater to get down to good dirt.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Makes sense. We do a lot of chopping and hoeing into clay hillsides. Oh and beer. Yeah; beer.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My favorite is a sharp Zac round point shovel, much stronger than a fire shovel, great for scrub oak and sagebrush removal, prying rocks, superb for digging. Lets you use your body weight instead of abusing your arms and back. Best shovel I've ever used, and I've used a lot of shovels.

ZAC800N - Premium Ash Wood Handle Round Point Shovel


----------

